# Archimede Pilot 39H ? First Impressions



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

My new pilot just touched down from Germany today. Some initial thoughts:

Customer experience: I ordered from Archimede direct. All emails were returned promptly. I received an order confirmation once I placed my order, and when the watch shipped from Pforzheim, I received notification that the watch was shipping. An invoice was emailed to me that same day. I received the watch a week and a half after I placed my order. Shipping was via FedEx and took three days to arrive in the US. Overall, excellent customer experience.

Packaging & presentation: The watch was packaged very well in a box full of peanuts. The manual and warranty is a tri-fold brochure which was sealed in an envelope along with a hard copy of my invoice. I went to open the inner watch box, but wait, what's that other small package there? Gummy bears from Germany of course! That was a nice touch and something different than chocolate or a watch magazine. The watch itself was stored on a pillow in an Archimede leather case which reminded me of a sunglasses case. Bubble wrap around the head and clear protective stickers on the face and back.

Dial, hands & markers: Upon opening the case, my eyes were immediately drawn to the clean, sterile dial of the 39H. "H" stands for historic, so there is no name and no date. The legibility of the dial is excellent through the flat sapphire crystal due to the simplistic layout - although there is considerable glare from some angles. (No AR). You can upgrade to a domed sapphire crystal with AR for an additional cost. The hands, markers and numbers appear bright white with no green tinge. The lume is bright after being charged for 45 seconds. The black dial is opaque and contrasts perfectly with the hands, markers and numbers. The markers on this dial are slightly bolder than other comparable fliegers such as STOWA or LACO. You will notice the hands on my model are black instead of blue. I preferred the black ones, and Archimede was kind to accommodate this request. It appears as though some members are not keen on the squared hands, and prefer pointed hands. This does not bother me and is hardly noticeable in person.

View attachment 1005178


Case, size & fitment: Archimede (founded in 2003) benefits from Ickler, a manufacture of cases for many years. Upon closer inspection, the stainless steel case with brushed finish is stunning. Beautiful design and the lines flow nicely from all angles. The case diameter is 39 mm and the thickness is 9.9 mm. Wrist fitment was a chief concern for me. With a lug to lug measurement of 46 mm, the watch, in my opinion, fits my 6.75 inch wrist perfectly with no lug overhang. The 39 mm case size is ideal. It's no coincidence that Archimede is able to offer pilot case sizes in 36, 39, 42 and 45 mm, as manufacturing is Icklers core competency. The 39H is water resistant to 50 M, and has a signed pilot's crown that's a pleasure to use. You can upgrade to a solid case-back for an additional cost. One thing I found interesting was that the writing on the case-back is not engraved, but rather is written onto the case.

View attachment 1005182


Accuracy: So far the watch is keeping time at +/- 0 seconds over a 12 hour period. The rest is TBD!

Movement: This pilot is powered by an automatic ETA 2824-2. Through the mineral crystal case-back you can see the undecorated insides. Besides the texture on the rotor, this is a very plain looking movement. You can upgrade to a signed rotor for an additional cost.

View attachment 1005188


Strap: Looks and feels nice with a single rivet in each side. What I expected for a band in this price range. There are better ones. There are worse ones. I swapped out the standard band for a DiModell Colorado.

Period correctness: The manufactures of the original flieger were Lange, Wempe, STOWA, LACO and IWC. The 39H lacks the heat blued hands (painted blue), beadblasted finish, solid case-back, (can be ordered) protruding lugs and flight engraving on the side of the case (can be ordered). During my research I learned that historical accuracy is more important to some than others. In a perfect world, this watch would have the option of thermal blued hands. In the end, this is a fine interpretation of the flieger in my eyes, and even though its specs are not "original," it hits the mark on everything else for me. Mostly because it fits so well.

View attachment 1005189


The competition: I considered STOWA, LACO, Steinhart, Damasko (more of a tool watch), Sinn, Steinhart, Tourby, Aristo and Bethge & Sohne. Competition in the $550-$850 range is pretty stiff in this category. The STOWA and LACO were very close runners up for me. I have owned two STOWAs before and you cannot argue with the fit, finish and what you get for the money. Lug to lug measurements were an issue for me, (too long, did not fit my wrist) so I parted with them. With STOWA, for a little more, you get heat blued hands, domed sapphire crystal a nicely decorated movement and the historical connection. With the LACO, for a little more, you get heat blued hands, solid case-back and arguably the closest interpretation to the original that exists in this price range. However, in the end, the Archimede I knew would fit me the best - and fitment was the main criteria for this purchase.

View attachment 1005194


Initial impressions, concluded: I have only spent 12 hours with my 39H, so I feel there is a lot that will be forthcoming. I can tell you that I like what I see so far. For the price, the Archimede is hard to beat with the Ickler in-house case and ETA movement being the "value added" for me. This is a no frills kind of piece which is quite basic in many aspects. But that is part of the appeal of the 39H. Sure you could spend a little more on one of the others and get one hell of a watch. For me, I am quite content with my new pilot from Germany - And I think Archimede does an excellent job overall as a company and also on this reincarnation of the flieger.


----------



## jva59 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

Thanks for this informative review. Enjoy your Flieger!


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

Congratulations on your Pilot 39H! I've owned three Archimedes and they're always a solid value. The 39mm 3-piece case is a nicer piece of work than the 42mm 2-piece that's been around much longer. Included straps are never the strong point on an Archimede, but the rest of the package, and customer service is top notch.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

Thanks for the write-up. Very good read. Enjoy your Archimede.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*



jva59 said:


> Thanks for this informative review. Enjoy your Flieger!


Your welcome - I figured I would try to make a modest contribution



LH2 said:


> Congratulations on your Pilot 39H! I've owned three Archimedes and they're always a solid value. The 39mm 3-piece case is a nicer piece of work than the 42mm 2-piece that's been around much longer. Included straps are never the strong point on an Archimede, but the rest of the package, and customer service is top notch.


Definitely a solid value - Agree on all of your points.



stuffler said:


> Thanks for the write-up. Very good read. Enjoy your Archimede.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

I like the crown on your new Archimede. It appears to fit you well.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*



Horologic said:


> I like the crown on your new Archimede. It appears to fit you well.


Thank you. The crown really is a joy to turn, and I like the size on this watch


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

I just placed my order for the logo/date 39mm and I almost went for the H with the white hands like you did. My wrist is a hair larger than yours and I am excited that the watch fits your wrist so well. Thanks for the detailed review that put me at ease as I wait for my delivery.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*



Mike2 said:


> I just placed my order for the logo/date 39mm and I almost went for the H with the white hands like you did. My wrist is a hair larger than yours and I am excited that the watch fits your wrist so well. Thanks for the detailed review that put me at ease as I wait for my delivery.


Looking forward to seeing pics of your 39 mm upon arrival! Cheers


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

well, the watch is running + 5 since Monday. As confirmed in a previous thread, the lume is fantastic for a couple hours, but thats it. (Lets be honest, Im not gonna be flying night missions anytime soon, haha) I am dumbfounded by the value this watch brings to the table. The fitment is perfect. Oh yea, I cant stop looking at it!!

I switched it up to a brown Hirsch with white contrast stitching. Will post a pic soon.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

Works well on a brown strap:


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

HAS NOT LEFT MY WRIST SINCE IT ARRIVED : )

Its keeping excellent time. This is a keeper for sure.

Other opinions welcome!


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

Any update on your Pilot 39H? Still running about +5 s/d?


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*



LH2 said:


> Any update on your Pilot 39H? Still running about +5 s/d?


Yes, or even a little less per day


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

Good to hear it. It's still early on my Pilot 42 Red, but after two days, it's running -1 s/d. Wow. Come to think of it, this is my 5th Archimede, and they've all been well regulated. The 'worst' one is +6 or +7 s/d.


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

Are people able to see any inline images in the original post. It just shows a link for attachment and clicking on that says invalid attachment or link.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*



LH2 said:


> Good to hear it. It's still early on my Pilot 42 Red, but after two days, it's running -1 s/d. Wow. Come to think of it, this is my 5th Archimede, and they've all been well regulated. The 'worst' one is +6 or +7 s/d.


Excellent |>



jugnu said:


> Are people able to see any inline images in the original post. It just shows a link for attachment and clicking on that says invalid attachment or link.


There is an issue on the site with pics: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/missing-attachments-840137-5.html


----------



## raskolnikov (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

I just received this watch and let me just say that I am very disappointed.

The moment I laid eyes on the dial, I noticed the painted second / minutes markings by 6 and 7 were all smudged and blotches.

The remaining markers are all straight and normal, and this portion looks like a 5 year old was filling in the lines. In between 23 and 24 of the white loop is a nice circle of paint.

I an extremely surprised with this company for allowing such a watch to be sent to a customer.

I can't believe after spending three times more than my first watch, I got a watch of lower build quality.

This has become a major disappointment, and I am unsure if this company will even care to replace this watch, being so far away.

I have clearly made a mistake in thinking that this company holds high standards to their products, and I am now done with watches in general.


----------



## skeester (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

WOW, that's kind of dramatic. I'm sure the company will make it right. If only it were that easy to stop collecting/obsessing about watches.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

Sounds to me like someone received a watch claiming to be an Archimede, but probably isn't. Pictures have been asked for to see these supposed flaws, but as of yet, nothing has been shown. I'm not surprised.


----------



## symbolic (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

No problems at all with my order just received three days ago. Service from Ickler was exemplary. They even accommodated my request to have extra holes on the strap. Total time from placing my order to receiving my Pilot 39H: one week (from Germany to America). Watch arrived in absolutely pristine condition and I'm totally chuffed with the quality and value of the Pilot 39H.

Some photos...
(First photo shows the bottom side of the case where there's a subtle engraving of the Ickler logo with the year '1924'. Nice touch, never seen this in any previous photos before.)


























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*



symbolic said:


> No problems at all with my order just received three days ago. Service from Ickler was exemplary. They even accommodated my request to have extra holes on the strap. Total time from placing my order to receiving my Pilot 39H: one week (from Germany to America). Watch arrived in absolutely pristine condition and I'm totally chuffed with the quality and value of the Pilot 39H.
> 
> Some photos...
> (First photo shows the bottom side of the case where there's a subtle engraving of the Ickler logo with the year '1924'. Nice touch, never seen this in any previous photos before.)
> ...


Looks tailor made for your wrist. Congratulations and thanks for the great photos!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*



symbolic said:


> No problems at all with my order just received three days ago. Service from Ickler was exemplary. They even accommodated my request to have extra holes on the strap. Total time from placing my order to receiving my Pilot 39H: one week (from Germany to America). Watch arrived in absolutely pristine condition and I'm totally chuffed with the quality and value of the Pilot 39H.
> 
> Some photos...
> (First photo shows the bottom side of the case where there's a subtle engraving of the Ickler logo with the year '1924'. Nice touch, never seen this in any previous photos before.)
> ...


And... After a one year hiatus, the 39H is back on my wrist! Special thanks to Symbolic for the deal! When was the last time you saw a thread end with a watch on one members wrist, and then see that same watch magically show up on another members wrist - IN THE SAME THREAD?? : )

My last one had black hands, this one has blue hands, my last one had printed wording on the case back, I believe this one has engraved wording on the case back and "1924, with an I for Ickler" engraved on the case near the lugs - Although Symbolic already mentioned that above! (I always thought it proper to have engraved versus printed ESPECIALLY on an in-house case). The lume on this one seems slightly better compared with my last one, although its still early and I am not expecting Seamaster-Like-Torch. My last one had bright white numerals, this one has patina colored numerals which adds to the vintage look. I preserved the original Archimede black strap with rivets and threw it on a Hirsch Calfskin Stitched - One of my favorite flieger straps of all time. Enough with the back story, lets get to the pics!


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

Nice, Aquaracer! I'm curious, what's your wrist size? I've been looking at finding a 39H but that looks bigger on your wrist than I would have thought. Maybe it's the larger dial. Does anyone know the diameter of the dial on the 39?


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*



CSG said:


> Nice, Aquaracer! I'm curious, what's your wrist size? I've been looking at finding a 39H but that looks bigger on your wrist than I would have thought. Maybe it's the larger dial. Does anyone know the diameter of the dial on the 39?


6.75" It looks bigger because its all dial with a very thin bezel. I believe the lug to lug measurement on this one is 46 mm - Perfect fitment for me. Cheers!


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

Thanks. I'd talked to Greg at Watchmann over the weekend about this and he felt the 39mm would work well for me. My Rolex Sub and GMT have lugs that are 47mm and they fit me fine as does my Speedmaster which has 48-49mm lugs.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

Aquaracer looks great, congrats on putting it back in the collection.


----------



## Bwana1 (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*



CSG said:


> Thanks. I'd talked to Greg at Watchmann over the weekend about this and he felt the 39mm would work well for me. My Rolex Sub and GMT have lugs that are 47mm and they fit me fine as does my Speedmaster which has 48-49mm lugs.


I think you'll be very happy with the size, wrist-shots are difficult to photograph accurately....a fish eye effect takes place because of the focal distance.

And Greg at Watchmann is superb, great customer service...wonderful guy.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

I ordered one of the Laco Miyota watches through Amazon Prime. I wanted to check size and at 42 by about 13, I'll get a good idea what'll work for me in this style. If I love it, I'll keep it but if not, I'll get a sense whether the 39 will be a better fit. I really want the unmarked dial for this style watch but Greg will have to order one for me. I could go factory direct but it will actually cost me more that way between shipping, customs, and a likely credit card surcharge.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*



CSG said:


> I ordered one of the Laco Miyota watches through Amazon Prime. I wanted to check size and at 42 by about 13, I'll get a good idea what'll work for me in this style. If I love it, I'll keep it but if not, I'll get a sense whether the 39 will be a better fit. I really want the unmarked dial for this style watch but Greg will have to order one for me. I could go factory direct but it will actually cost me more that way between shipping, customs, and a likely credit card surcharge.


Not sure which LACO you ordered, but a note about their vintage flieger cases: Im inclined to think, due to the protruding lugs, that the lug to lug measurement on that 42 mm watch will be longer than 46 mm, and may even give a "lug overhang" effect if you have a smaller wrist. That being said, I have never tried one of those on. Simply wonderful watch, but in my personal situation, that's the reason I have not purchased one. Do keep us posted!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

One more for good measure :-!


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

Due to be delivered today but to my other house so I won't see it until tomorrow. I'm sure it will be too big but this model has more modern lugs. I suspect it's still closer to 50mm than not though.

BTW, would you tell me the diameter of the dial on your 39H? I know the case size, but I'd like to get the dial size. Thanks!


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

While I posted a new thread about this, I wanted to follow up here and say I placed the order through Greg for the 39H. He told me the dial itself was 34mm. I have examined and returned the Laco Miyota which was almost OK re the case size. The more modern lug design helped with that but it was really thick at 12.8mm. The 39H is 9.9mm. I suspect this will be a fun watch to wear and add to my collection. I spent a few dollars more getting it through Greg but he's been great dealing with me and I felt he deserved the business.


----------



## Number 44 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

Auqaracer1,
Thanks for adding to this thread. Great pics. I have a 7"(ish) wrist and can not decide 39 or 42. Your pics really help.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

CSG, glad to hear you ordered, post pics upon arrival. This watch is a blast to wear! I have purchased a few watches from Greg in the past and he is top notch.

Number, I am sure you could get away with a 42. Just depends on what case size you prefer. For me, lug to lug size is important, so 42 mm is pushing it for me and this watch personally.

I will have to come up with a lume shot soon - SO COOL!


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

Greg called me today to let me know that we're at middle of April to get delivery. I will be *very* curious to see the thing in the flesh. Just hope the QC is correct. I'm a stickler.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*



CSG said:


> Greg called me today to let me know that we're at middle of April to get delivery. I will be *very* curious to see the thing in the flesh. Just hope the QC is correct. I'm a stickler.


Whatever you do, keep busy and look at tons of Archimede pics on WUS : )

You won't be disappointed. I am dumbfounded by how well my 39 H is finished - What a value


----------



## Lodan (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

Great thread/discussion and nice pictures too!
Happy to be reading some discussion about Fliegers as I begin my search for one


----------



## Jun Cruz (May 5, 2014)

*Re: Archimede Pilot 39H - First Impressions*

The bronze versions 39 & 42 mm look good too!


----------

